# Reason CRT doesnt work on the nightlies



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Just so everyone knows....the reason crt doesnt work on the nightlies is because its not included in the nightlies. And because CVPCS hasnt gotten to it....second reason it doesnt work is because webst3r has to update his update.zip everytime a nightly comes out...which takes alot of time since they update it every night. so just wait cus CVPCS is gonna put it in himself


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Just so everyone knows....the reason crt doesnt work on the nightlies is because its not included in the nightlies. And because CVPCS hasnt gotten to it....second reason it doesnt work is because webst3r has to update his update.zip everytime a nightly comes out...which takes alot of time since they update it every night. so just wait cus CVPCS is gonna put it in himself


or learn how to do it yourself. we dont need to overburden esp cvpcs. if its a feature you would like it can be done by yourself


----------



## prae. (Jun 13, 2011)

I just flashed the crt zip on nightly 4 and it works...


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

prae. said:


> I just flashed the crt zip on nightly 4 and it works...


it wont always tho different nightlies usually have different frameworks


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

so i took Webst3rs .zip applied nightly 4 framework and enabled CRT animations and changed T-CDMA 64 to Verizon Wireless, i kept his updater.script and file name so ill credit him its pretty neat anyway, *heres* a copy if you want.


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> so i took Webst3rs .zip applied nightly 4 framework and enabled CRT animations and changed T-CDMA 64 to Verizon Wireless, i kept his updater.script and file name so ill credit him its pretty neat anyway, *heres* a copy if you want.


If I wanted to make it for myself like you said earlier, how would I go about doing so?


----------



## Cidorov (Jun 6, 2011)

Your updated for nighlty crt with Vzw banner boot looped me....thx


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Cidorov said:


> Your updated for nighlty crt with Vzw banner boot looped me....thx


Wow its not his fault you take all the inherit risks involved with doing stuff with your phone.


----------



## Cidorov (Jun 6, 2011)

Obviously. Just thought folks would like to know. Thanks for the "Wow" though. That's helpful...


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

It shouldn't have bootlooped you if you did it right...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

30 dl and 1 bootloop odds aren't too bad

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Btw this was for nightly 4 don't flash if ur on nightly anything other than 4 i don't guarantee it will do anything for you

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Gys, nightlies are nightlies. They not considered or stable, or official. I suggest only flashing when something major is fixed, or a stable release it pushed.

Don't expect this to work with everything, every time. I'll have access to my tools by the end of this week to work things out.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

you didnt have to add .... thx. It made your post sound condescending.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Exactly what I said in the OP. That was whole reason for me posting this thread. Its a nightly can't complain when it doesn't work. "

Sent from mi dx


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Cidorov said:


> Obviously. Just thought folks would like to know. Thanks for the "Wow" though. That's helpful...


And also this is the dx, everything u do bootloops ur.fone. I sbf 4 times a week if not more.

Sent from mi dx


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

I once had to sbf because I threw my phone thru my old CRT TV when I turned it off earlier. Had to do it again when my terrier got it.... somohow he got off his chain....Not even cool man.... damn I was pissed!

Aka: Webster, know this is my first post and its more awkward then a fat kid at a excercise convention, but don't even worry boss.... preciate the work, its top notch.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> or learn how to do it yourself. we dont need to overburden esp cvpcs. if its a feature you would like it can be done by yourself


I agree with you here. People should be a little bit more proactive and not expect everything to be fed to them. Hopefully no one takes offense to this, just my opinion


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> I agree with you here. People should be a little bit more proactive and not expect everything to be fed to them. Hopefully no one takes offense to this, just my opinion


I understand you reasoning, but the CRT and ERI, are something we have figured out. We just have to get CVPCS to add it into source. Or else we're stuck ading it into every release..

And sorry about my last post, I was just reiterating, and also letting you know about my situation.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> I understand you reasoning, but the CRT and ERI, are something we have figured out. We just have to get CVPCS to add it into source. Or else we're stuck ading it into every release..
> 
> And sorry about my last post, I was just reiterating, and also letting you know about my situation.


Yeah, that would be nice. I bet it gets tiresome having to apply these fixes every time there's a nightly.


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

CVPCS has fixed the issues everyone. HERP HERP HADOOP!!


----------

